# There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word



## Shamgar (Jul 14, 2009)

*There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word*

I've seen this problem listed before, and I've tried most of the suggestions I've found to no avail...

The error message I get when I try to open Word 2007 is what I've listed at the top. In addition to its failure, none of the Office 2007 apps will open. I'm running Windows XP Pro, have 40GB free on HDD, and I have 512MB RAM...

When I try to open Outlook, I get this:*

Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook. Cannot initialize Microsoft Office shared utilities. Restart your computer or reinstall Microsoft Office Outlook.*

Any help?

UPDATE: I ran the search for the problem in totality. I'm trying everything I'm finding, but nothing is working yet...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...a=X&oi=forum_cluster&resnum=1&ct=more-results


----------



## navin_bvr (Jul 31, 2007)

for this you need to rename the normal.dot template.
to do this if you have XP do the following:

1. Quit all Office programs.
2. Click Start, and then click Search.
3. Under What do you want to search for?, click All files and folders.
4. In the All or part of the file name box, type Normal.dot.

In the Look in list, select My Computer.
5. Click Search.
6. In the right pane, right-click each Normal.dot Microsoft Word template, and then click Rename.
7. Type a new name (for example, OldNormal.dot), and then press ENTER.
8. Close the Search Results window.
9. Start Word the way that you typically do (without using the /a switch).

or follow the steps MSs site:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/839367


----------



## zesty100 (Sep 23, 2009)

If all else fails or in the interim, you can use Google docs (http://docs.google.com) or Zoho Writer ( http://writer.zoho.com ) for word processing. The collaboration aspects can be great but the apps aren't quite as powerful as good old Word. I miss copy and paste of images... There is also Open Office for something local if you want to ditch Word.


----------



## Shamgar (Jul 14, 2009)

navin_bvr said:


> for this you need to rename the normal.dot template.
> to do this if you have XP do the following:
> 
> 1. Quit all Office programs.
> ...


Yeah... So the problem might be that Normal.dot doesn't even exist on my computer! I can't find it anywhere, and I even know where to look... After uninstalling and reinstalling multiple versions (07 and 03) multiple times, I don't know what to do anymore. None of the Office apps work. Reformatting is so drastic though...




> If all else fails or in the interim, you can use Google docs (http://docs.google.com) or Zoho Writer ( http://writer.zoho.com ) for word processing. The collaboration aspects can be great but the apps aren't quite as powerful as good old Word. I miss copy and paste of images... There is also Open Office for something local if you want to ditch Word.


Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately, I'm already running OO in the meantime, and I _*MUST*_ have Microsoft Office for work related reasons. It's lame - I know.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

See if increasing page file size helps.
http://www.helium.com/items/640607-how-to-adjust-the-virtual-memory-paging-file-in-windows-xp


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you ever had any of the Office 2007 programs running on this machine?
If so what have you added or updated since then?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Actually, you should have Normal.dotm, since you are running Office 2007. But things can get confusing since you had an earlier version of Office on the same PC before.
Read this:
http://pubs.logicalexpressions.com/pub0009/LPMArticle.asp?ID=831

If replacing the template (just rename it and Word will make a new one when you start Word again) then read this:
http://word.mvps.org/FAQs/AppErrors/MissingMenusEtc.htm


----------



## Shamgar (Jul 14, 2009)

RootbeaR said:


> See if increasing page file size helps.
> http://www.helium.com/items/640607-how-to-adjust-the-virtual-memory-paging-file-in-windows-xp


Thanks for all the replies guys.

I got the good ol' BSOD after trying the above tip (for some reason). It's not like I'm blaming you or anything, I think my comp was just being crazy. It all started when I tried to download Google Book Downloader, by the way. I don't know what went awry in there to cause this problem.

Interestingly enough, I was able to open every Microsoft Office app in other user profiles before it all went down. Oh well, I just reformatted it and started over.

To answer other questions though, I did have Office '03 on my comp before I upgraded to '07, and I did use '07 before it stopped working for me.


----------

